# using a spud bar?



## sailnfish (Jan 28, 2009)

I keep hearing about guys using spud bars to check the ice and that there is a proper way to use them. i usually just jab at the ice a couple of times to see if A. it goes through or B. it has a solid hit. any suggestions on how to "properly" use it?


----------



## catchin'limits (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats what I do to. I just try and keep it out in front of me a good distance> I don't think there has been a time yet when I've hit scetchy ice and not known it.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I do the samething


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh just don't do what I did the other day. I didn't have a spud bar to take with me on the farm pond that I was testing so I just took a piece of black steel pipe about 3' long. I figured this would pretty much serve the same purpose. We on Sunday the pond we went to had what appeared to be some soft spots. I made it about 3 steps off the dock and tested the first suspicious spot. The first hit seemed soft and wet but since it was raining I decided to give it another hit to be sure that it was really soft and not just surface water. Well, it was definitely soft. The pipe went right through on that second hit...and I failed to hold on to the pipe. So we made the rest of the fishing trip without a pipe/bar to test. If it had not been for being on a pond with a rope attached to the dock I would have been rather leery to proceed.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

sailnfish said:


> I keep hearing about guys using spud bars to check the ice and that there is a proper way to use them. i usually just jab at the ice a couple of times to see if A. it goes through or B. it has a solid hit. any suggestions on how to "properly" use it?


 I usually grab the spud bar right on the tip.
I pull it completely behind my back and swing it forward, launching it 50+ feet out onto the ice. Then while its in the air i start sprinting at it.

When it hits i count the time it takes me to grab it and raise it in the air like the Tuskan raiders did in the old star wars movie. 

Then subtract the number of seconds from the current day in the month.. that should give you a somewhat ballpark idea of the ice thickness in inches. 

that's my method, I'm not sure if its for you.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

McMish said:


> I usually grab the spud bar right on the tip.
> I pull it completely behind my back and swing it forward, launching it 50+ feet out onto the ice. Then while its in the air i start sprinting at it.
> 
> When it hits i count the time it takes me to grab it and raise it in the air like the Tuskan raiders did in the old star wars movie.
> ...


OMG..... That there is funny!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

yes.....................very:Banane06:...................lol


----------



## bailey.576 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sound plays a big deal to... I've found that if your spud bar don't ring like a bell, the ice is less than 4 inches. If it just goes thud, you're on around 3 inches. If you go through... well you know what to do. But I like the sound method. Then again, everyone's spud bar is different. Don't know what everyone's else sounds like.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

McMish said:


> I usually grab the spud bar right on the tip.
> I pull it completely behind my back and swing it forward, launching it 50+ feet out onto the ice. Then while its in the air i start sprinting at it.
> 
> When it hits i count the time it takes me to grab it and raise it in the air like the Tuskan raiders did in the old star wars movie.
> ...


i've been doing it wrong. no wonder i'm not catching any fish


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a spud bar that would make my arms sore if I used it to probe the ice, I'm only guessing there are different weights available because I couldn't imagine carrying this one around, I think it's a 50 pounder.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

no wake said:


> I have a spud bar that would make my arms sore if I used it to probe the ice, I'm only guessing there are different weights available because I couldn't imagine carrying this one around, I think it's a 50 pounder.


i use a "grade stake" 4' long,1"" solid steel around 5-6# i'd say


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

On a serious note, you can make a decent spud bar from a 6 foot length of 1 inch water pipe by smashing one end in a vise and then sharpening it on a grinder. Put a Tee on the other end and you are ready to go. Some guys will put a rope through the tee and wrap it around their hand so they don't lose it if it goes through the ice. I do not recommend this as I have fallen through the ice and had to try and get the rope off my hand. i have a commercial made one that I bought at the fishermans shack on main street in akron 29.00. It has a solid bar with a chisel end that is very sharp. i try to make it go through the ice in front of where i step by slamming it down chisel end first. Do not let go of the spud bar on each hit. if the spud bar goes through you should back up and move left or right to find thicker ice. if you can't then it is wise to get off the ice until it is thicker. trust me, it is no fun walking back to your car soakin wet after losing all your fishing stuff through the ice cause you kept going after the spud went through. This happened to me two years ago 2,5 miles out on Lake Erie. Lost a Vexilar and around 200 worth of poles and tackle. Also, the spud can actually help you get out of the water if you do go in. Lay it out in front of you and push down on the ice to make a T shape. this works very well with snow on the ice. But, if you stop going farther out when the spud goes through you will have a much better and cheaper experience.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

A friend made mine out of 1/2" staniless pipe. It is 50" long with a 10" tee at the top so I don't accidentally shoot it through the ice. He originally made it with a 1/2"x3 1/2"x 2 1/2" chisel head. I cut the head down to 1 1/2" width to make it go through 2" of ice on one hit. Weighs right at 4#. It goes through-----I back up.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

ya a spud bar method is pretty much your own?? after the first time your ass gets wet...you will know a good spud bar technique from a bad one 
I always send out the fattest guy in our group... 

If anyone wants to tag along to a good spot please list your weight first.......


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

180 wet you go first Sady Dog!


----------

